# Hoover Reservoir blue cat program



## gofish91 (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been very curious lately as to how the blue catfish population that the ODNR stocked a few years back is doing. Since it's tough to get out and actually fish for cats this time of year, I figured I would ask if anyone on OGF has caught any tagged fish there yet. Although it'll be a while until any trophies are pulled from Hoover, I think this is a very cool program that the ODNR decided to embark on.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

If you're present at the HFS XVI and sign-up for the Blue Cat presentation, ODNR will provide us the answers of the their study on BC's at Hoover. Looking forward to hearing it. Some seats still available. Call 882-9464. In answer to your question it seems to us they have taken well. We C&R 25 including 2 tags last year. They were caught in all 3 pools.


Long Barbels


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I've seen some caught and the biggest I've heard of being caught was around 20".


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if this is a pilot program? If so I think Delaware alum and oshay would be great candidates for this. Any word if they would ever do a flathead stocking?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

fishintechnician said:


> Does anyone know if this is a pilot program? If so I think Delaware alum and oshay would be great candidates for this. Any word if they would ever do a flathead stocking?


We had the ODNR give a presentation on it. They stocked that lake and Dillon I think. They're doing we'll in Hoover and showing good retention. Most in Dillon were flushed to the Muskingum since it is shallow and turbid with a high flow through rate. I don't think they would invest that kind of money to stock the other lakes. They are designed as a trophy fish rather than a put and take like saugeye.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

One of the stipulations of the program was that blue cats will not be stocked in a reservoir with annual muskie stocking... Hoover is going to be the real litmus test to see if the program is worth pursuing, and as of right now things are looking good.


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

I caught a few kayaking the north end in the summer of 2012. I didn't catch any last summer, but I didn't get out as much either. Caught them while crappie fishing, dipping minnows. No really size to them as excepted. Maybe 16" or so, but still then, they fought like champs.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

No I get that they aren't put and take was just going on the fact that oshay and del have huge populations of shad and I believe they have good conditions to sustain a fish like blues. Or flatties. Just wishful thinking I guesse


----------



## Bigcats22 (Jan 9, 2014)

we had hoover cat tournaments last year and one weigh in we had 12 of them brought back all being 16-19 inches


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Bigcats22 said:


> we had hoover cat tournaments last year and one weigh in we had 12 of them brought back all being 16-19 inches


I have caught 3, all this same size. I caught all while crappie or saugeye fishing. Wasn't targeting cats.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

I c&r'd 5, 1 tagged, all 18-19 inches with big fat bellies and awesome color to them. All were caught trolling crankbaits. I think it's a safe bet to say they will do very well in Hoover...they seem very healthy. 
I've been fishing on Hoover for about 20-25 years; I'm only 32 and I'll fish until my time is up, so I'm am pretty excited to be able to experience it from the start and then hopefully be fortunate enough to land a monster later down the road.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Heard a bait shop tale of a guy who kept 50. There needs to be some better regs on cats in Ohio


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I culled out 3 all couple pounds each till the water patrol caught up with me and escorted me off the lake, too big of a boat I have a 24 footer limit is 23 foot but they will do real well in that water I caught mine dragging baits 50 foot behind the boat.............Doc


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Doc,,, Nice boat info!!! Thanks:highfive:!


----------



## gofish91 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great! Sounds like the blue catfish population has gained some solid footing in Hoover. Now we just have to wait a few years for those monsters and hope that most will choose to C&R their catches.


----------

